# Which E collar for beagles running Rabbits?



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

I have a beagle that I would like to start running rabbits with but my wife is afraid he will run off and not come back. What's the best collar and or bell to use to make sure that my dog comes home with me at the end of every hunt? Thanks


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

Does the dog already come when he is called? That is the best option. It also helps if the dog does open on rabbit tracks. You can catch him that way. As far as e-collars go, I like Tri-Tronics. They have a tone feature that you can use as either a reward type thing when he does good, or you could use the tone as a warning before he is shocked. You could even teach him to come to on the tone. Also alot of people use tracking systems. All my dogs mind, but I still use them for safetys sake.
Good luck.

Ed


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

i run 3 dogs and use bells on all three,it helps to locate them in thick cover
some say the bells will help keep the yotes away from your hounds?i use the tri-tronic classic 70 g2 exp.best money you'll spend.if they start to run off game (deer) they make a great training tool.before you start to hunt your dogs they should at least come back to you when called.then all it takes is time in the field!
good-luck


----------



## shadowman (Nov 25, 2005)

I agree with the others about the tri-tronic collars they are the best in my opinion. As far as the bells they are great when the snow isn't to deep or packing, but they will fill with snow and cannot be heard. I have been considering getting a beeper like like bird hunters use on their dogs. Good luck.


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

tri tronics is the best e-colloar.


----------



## steely171 (Jan 7, 2006)

I to run Tri. Mine is the trash breaker it has a range of 2mi. One thing nobdy mentioned was. That the first time you use the callor on the dog out in the feild he may just head for the hills. If your haveing trouble getting him to come to you use a long rope at first.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

Tritronics is the best. But even the best will not make a dog come if it doesn't know whats going on. Beagles don't need much training, but it is crucial that they learn to come when called. Pretty much all can handle this without issue. It gets more complex in the field when they are smelling game. When the dog is running a rabbit you probably won't want to call it in unless its headed for posted land or a road, and the the only way you might be successful is with the e-collar. The same is true if he is running deer or a coyote. Only the e-collar has a chance of stopping the dog. Unlike training a bird dog, the beagler has it a little easier, we just need the dog to understand that when shocked he is to stop whatever its doing and come back to the calls. To help in training my dogs for this I put the collars on them in the yard and let them go about their business. Then I give them a small zap and then call them immediately and praise them when they come. They learn quickly to immediately find me and come when zapped. Incidentally, I just put a couple of my used collars in the classifieds here. You might not be interested if you have only one beagle. Another spot to check is The Collar Clinic in Traverse City. They offer several reconditioned models from different manufacturers for less money. Many of the new ones can be quite pricey if you're just starting out. Good luck.


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

I currently run one beagle with a Sport Dog 1200 collar. Seems to work good, range is 3/4 of a mile, and you can add a second dog if necessary. I picked mine up new on eBay for about $100.00. 

As far as everyone else's comments, I agree, a dog that listens and comes when called is the most important first step.

I live in Saginaw myself, and if you are ever looking to run your dog with another one, shoot me a PM. My dog isn't perfect, and has been bulking up since we had her fixed. But she knows what a rabbit is and loves to chase them. Plus she can use the exercise, so I am always looking for another reason to get her out. 

Good luck...


----------

